# Question regarding work units



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay, before the GPU work units where in existence I was running 8 work units at a time with the 3770K chip. Now since the GPU work has stopped I am only getting 7 work units running at a time. Now I would of course figure it was a setting missed or something of the sorts, however I recently got an i3 2100 up and running and it is only doing 3 work units at a time even though the chip has 4 threads.

Is it the BOINC manager? I always used the WCG manager before doing the GPU units.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2013)

No, I have 7.0.64 on my main rig and I'm getting 12 WU's (one per thread).  Did you have some kind of config file that left a core for GPU WU's or something?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2013)

i think that last thread was used with gpu work.

Try getting new jobs from the server.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 10, 2013)

It should be 1 WU per thread on a intel cpu.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> No, I have 7.0.64 on my main rig and I'm getting 12 WU's (one per thread).  Did you have some kind of config file that left a core for GPU WU's or something?



I originally did have a config file but after the GPU work units were done I deleted that file. I i3 2100 system I never messed with any config files.

Not sure what is going on.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2013)

disconnect and reconnect from project?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> disconnect and reconnect from project?



forgot to mention that I have tried that.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

Set "computing preferences" in your BOINC Manager to 100% of the processors and 100% on CPU time (i.e. 100% on both setting). If the first setting is below 100% it will not use all of the threads 

What version of the BOINC Manager are you using?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Set "computing preferences" in your BOINC Manager to 100% of the processors and 100% on CPU time (i.e. 100% on both setting). If the first setting is below 100% it will not use all of the threads
> 
> What version of the BOINC Manager are you using?



 Thanks bro!

I think I am using 7.0.46 or something like that. It is the newest one I think.

EDIT: That did it!!!!!!! Thanks brother Bill!


----------

